# New Salt Soap



## handavaka (Mar 18, 2015)

I made a couple different batches of Salt Soap using a new cavity mold. My first batch was scented with Coconut FO....and used activated charcoal. I think the Coconut FO smells a bit "chemical-ish" so I made another batch with Lemongrass....amazing! Popped right out of this mold, VERY HARD BAR, and the corners and edges look great to me!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2015)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you, Shunt....I'm really happy with the way these particular bars turned out. They are 11 oz  each...look like granite...heavy like granite!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow I love those! What did you use for color?


----------



## handavaka (Mar 18, 2015)

Seawolfe, I used activated charcoal in this batch, no colorants...and THANK YOU!


----------



## TeriDk (Mar 18, 2015)

No blue?  Wow.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 18, 2015)

TeriDk...my husband said the same thing. They do look to have a blue hue. This picture was taken this morning in natural light/no filter.  It's a 3# (oil) batch, 100% sea salt, 1.5 tbsp activated charcoal. Each bar is ~11oz.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2015)

They look absolutely gorgeous and I love the colour.  You must be so pleased.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought they were blue too.  What kind of mold did you use?  I love the shape for salt bars.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 18, 2015)

Love these!!! Totally using AC in my first salt bar when my new cavity mould arrives!!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 18, 2015)

Rowan said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous and I love the colour. You must be so pleased.


 
Thank you Rowan! I am very happy with them. I've made soap for a very long time, but really must add this one to one of my favorites.



shunt2011 said:


> I thought they were blue too. What kind of mold did you use? I love the shape for salt bars.


 
Shunt, 
I have a mold from SHAPEMASTER that I purchased back in 2002. I've tried them with regular CP....disaster! They work beautifully for HP, which I do a lot of, and the salt bars really just pop out.

I stated in my original post that this was made using a "new" cavity mold...I've had this type of mold for several years. It is just "NEW" to using with my salt bars.


----------



## newbie (Mar 18, 2015)

Those came out so very well! Hope nobody drops one on their toe- 11 ounce bars are impressive.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 19, 2015)

Newbie....it is definitely not something you want dropped on a foot! It is easy to hold on  to though....and thank you for the compliment!


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2015)

It was an easy compliment to give. They are great.


----------



## TVivian (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh wow those look like stone! Very impressive!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 19, 2015)

They are absolutely beautiful, they look like granite.  I don't like salt soaps usually b/c they often are not that pretty, but those sure are.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 20, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Oh wow those look like stone! Very impressive!


 
TVivian...I appreciate that very much! Thank you!



not_ally said:


> They are absolutely beautiful, they look like granite. I don't like salt soaps usually b/c they often are not that pretty, but those sure are.


 
Not_ally~ Thanks so much!


----------



## misfities (Mar 20, 2015)

I am relatively new to soap making and I think these bars look really awesome. I congratulate you. Sorry if I sound naive, but what does that mean 'salt bar'? I would love to try to make something like what you've shown in the pic.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 20, 2015)

misfities said:


> I am relatively new to soap making and I think these bars look really awesome. I congratulate you. Sorry if I sound naive, but what does that mean 'salt bar'? I would love to try to make something like what you've shown in the pic.



Hello, Misfities:

First and foremost, thank you ever so much for the compliment...MUCH appreciated!

I think that there are many different types or versions of what someone perceives or claims as a "salt bar."  I am not too sure if there is actually a standard...however, personal preference always prevails in one's own recipe.  

I am new to this forum, but have found endless streams of information, opinions, experiences, and helpful hints that are quite abundant!  Definitely peruse it!  

Although making salt bars is relatively easy, once the process of making soap SAFELY and successfully is under one's belt, you tend to want to branch out and try new avenues, so I encourage you to practice and get comfortable with all aspects of it.  (Comfortable...but not complacent).

Additives, such as salt, changes the dynamics of how a "tried and true" batch would behave under normal circumstances.  The biggest issue in my opinion, is acceleration of trace.  Everything must be within reach and ready to go...it can sometimes nearly set right up in the soap pot!  Once you get the basics down of soapmaking and are able to create a good successful batch, then you can modify.  Using salt is MUCH DIFFERENT than using herbs, oatmeal, Fragrance oils, etc. 

I used 100% sea salt to 100% of my total oils, in my recipe.  Some people use and swear by less, and/or even more.  I also used activated charcoal in this batch.  The salt and the charcoal together created the "speckling" in the bars, thus making it look more like stone. I made these bars double the size of my "normal."  

I hope that you enjoy your soap making adventures, and learn everything that you can that appeases to your desire!  I am constantly learning and trying new recipes for fun, but have found what works for me and my business, and make soap with purpose.  Have fun learning...and stay safe!


----------



## misfities (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for the lengthy reply. That makes sense now. I will try making a salt bar, as I've never heard of one, and see what its like once it cures. I'm curious how a bar like that feels and acts. Thanks again. Love the look of your soap.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 20, 2015)

misfities said:


> Thank you for the lengthy reply. That makes sense now. I will try making a salt bar, as I've never heard of one, and see what its like once it cures. I'm curious how a bar like that feels and acts. Thanks again. Love the look of your soap.



Misfities...I apologize for the lengthy reply...It is late, I am drinking a coffee...working on my computer, and just finished another batch of soap...so I am a bit hyper this evening and long-winded, apparently. You are, however, very very welcome.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 20, 2015)

misfities - if you scroll all the way down you'll see some threads on salt bars to browse.  Salt bars are fun, and theres a lot of variations. You just need fairly plain salt (non iodized, not mineralized, not epsom...) and your recipe needs to be largely coconut oil to overcome the lather inhibitions of the salt.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2015)

A lot of people use just plain table salt with no problem.  I prefer sea salt. Salt bars are my personal favorite and as state everyone has their own preference on how much salt and what salt to use.

I only use between 25-50% salt.  They must be a high percentage of CO otherwise they will not lather.

Check out some of the posts and have fun.


----------



## ngian (Mar 20, 2015)

Great looking salt bar! Well done. This picture of yours motivates me to read everything about salt bars so as to make one. 

Auntie Clara also did similar effect 

http://auntieclaras.com/2014/04/silver-dapple-bespoke-soap/

and all these just inspires me to create a beer soap that will have salt for the alcohol effect. 

Nikos


----------



## handavaka (Mar 20, 2015)

Ngian~Thank you! I did look at your link to auntieclaras....WOW! THAT is some really gorgeous soap! Her design is very nice!


----------



## Trix (Mar 21, 2015)

These are really gorgeous handavaka! Well done!!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 22, 2015)

Trix! Thank you! I appreciate that a lot!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 22, 2015)

Seriously those are amazing. Just like volcanic rock!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 22, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Seriously those are amazing. Just like volcanic rock!


Thank you, Jules!  I do like the effect the salt gives in soap.  I've made them with different amounts of salt, different formulas, etc., but I do like the look and feel that I get with this one.  I've just gotten more custom molds made for me, so will see how they hold up to this hefty recipe.


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 23, 2015)

Love your salt soaps.  truly beautiful.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 23, 2015)

cgpeanut said:


> Love your salt soaps.  truly beautiful.


cgpeanut~ Thank you so much for the lovely compliment!


----------

